# Using the Camper Antenna



## mailfire99 (Nov 16, 2007)

Does anyone use this thing? I dont think we have ever used ours, cause we either dont watch a lot of tv, watch a movie, or we if we get lucky the campground has cable, which is rare. Do yall use yours regularly?


----------



## gordito314 (Feb 11, 2008)

*antenna*

We have used ours and it has a boost on it also... works great in my area... ... on our big 13 inch tv.... LOL>. only use it for weather or rainy day...


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

We havent used ours either. We are not big TV watchers when we go camping. We did however buy a big screen (13") like gordito, last year, but never took it out of the box. We may use it some this year, who know. Our antenna has the booster as well.


----------



## antigua (Dec 17, 2007)

Hockey playoffs in May and June. I'll be using it for the first time this spring.


----------



## haroldj (Jan 31, 2008)

hockey fan eh? Whos your team? Dont watch it myself, but I see the highlights on sports center all the time now that football is over :sad:

I saw the guy get cut/slashed in the neck or something the other night


----------



## l2l (Jan 27, 2008)

antigua said:


> Hockey playoffs in May and June. I'll be using it for the first time this spring.


Ya baby, camping and NHL playoffs, does not get much better than that!

I use mine all the time, it too has a booster on it and depending on where we are it works REALLY well.


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

I wish the NFL played during camping season...well, probably best they dont, wife would kill me :no:

Thats all I do on sunday from 12-bedtime, watch football. Never got into hockey much, mainly cause they dont have it here . I am sure if they did, I would be into it. I watch football, baseball, nascar, you name it. I have been recruited by my in/outlaws up north to pull for the MN Wild.


----------



## antigua (Dec 17, 2007)

I saw the slash. Ya wow! Not pretty. Thank god that dosen't happen very often. I'm fan and like to watch the Toronto Maple Leafs but I'm a Calgary Flames fan as well.
Your right l2l, nothing better than sitting around the campfire driking a few beers watching the playoffs. That's fun camping for me. Before I had the trailer I would listen to the hockey game on the radio. Either way is ok with me.
I never really got into football. At work we we recieved tickets to watch a CFL football game and we had box seats. I really had a great time. And I watched most of the Super bowl as well for the first time. Maybe I'm getting hooked? I like Nascar but don't watch a lot of it. I love to watch it in surround sound on my home theater. The house gets loud when I'm watching.
I guess I need to get a booster how much does one of those cost?


----------



## l2l (Jan 27, 2008)

You can get a booster at The Source, dont get an expensive one as they all do the EXACT same thing, a cheapy one will do roughly 20-30 bucks I am guessing...


----------



## antigua (Dec 17, 2007)

I'll check it out. Thanks. Do they have a store at Trinity Common?


----------



## l2l (Jan 27, 2008)

As a matter of fact I believe they do, if NOT go the Home Depot they sell them there too....


----------



## happiestcamper (Mar 6, 2008)

I've only used it 3 times in the last 4 years. Once was the final round of the Masters, once was NFL playoffs, the other was the final round of the US Open. Other than that, I leave the TV stowed away.

Just be sure to put the antenna down when you're leaving - I had to chase down a fifth wheel one time to let them know they had left their's up.


----------



## roadhouse (Feb 29, 2008)

ctfortner said:


> Never got into hockey much, mainly cause they dont have it here . I am sure if they did, I would be into it.


Nashville Predators. :10220:

I've used ours a couple of times, mainly do catch a Tigers ballgame will camping. Otherwise our tv only gets used for the kids to watch DVD's once in a while.


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

Yeah, I know about the Predators. I am about 3 hours from Nashville. Hard to imagine having a hockey team, where it snows once a year and the lakes NEVER freeze over. Strange....:smack-head:

I have been to quite a few Riverkings games, well they used to be called Memphis Riverkings, but they moved to Mississippi now, not sure their name. They arent pros, they are the ones right before pro (triple a I call them)

Ok, when you say Tigers, which Tigers are you referring to?? I have to assume Memphis Tigers  Thats my team, go TIGERS


----------



## bill0830 (Nov 16, 2007)

Heck yes. We use ours all the time. Remember, I'm the one that hooks up the satellite when camping. :shocked: We have a 27" in the living room that is hooked up to the satellite and also to the antenna. If you can pick up a signal on the antenna, then we will use it to pick up the local channels, which most are broadcast in HIGH DEF. No one ever said that you don't have to do 'without' when you are away from home. Our camper is our 2nd home. :icon_smile_bbq:


----------



## roadhouse (Feb 29, 2008)

ctfortner said:


> Yeah, I know about the Predators. I am about 3 hours from Nashville. Hard to imagine having a hockey team, where it snows once a year and the lakes NEVER freeze over. Strange....:smack-head:
> 
> I have been to quite a few Riverkings games, well they used to be called Memphis Riverkings, but they moved to Mississippi now, not sure their name. They arent pros, they are the ones right before pro (triple a I call them)
> 
> Ok, when you say Tigers, which Tigers are you referring to?? I have to assume Memphis Tigers  Thats my team, go TIGERS


We are at least 2.5hrs from Detroit so I don't go to any Red Wings games anymore. Still try to watch them on tv as much as I can.

And for the Tigers....Detroit Tigers:10001: Gotta love baseball

We recently got a farm team for the LA Dodgers. It's not their AAA team, its lower than that so I beleive A. They build a nice new stadium and all, kinda cool having it in our hometown.


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

Oh ok, I thought it was strange you would root for the Memphis Tigers... I do love baseball as well, die hard Cardinals fan. I go to the Redbirds game every so often (triple a), awesome new ballpark they built for them.


----------



## mikey (Feb 20, 2008)

Yes sir, baseball season is almost upon us! And of course the NCAA tourney going on, throw in some nascar!!


----------



## r3rjr (Aug 13, 2009)

Prices of LCD TV's have really gone down... I have a 19" w/ DVD.. we store it so we are not tempted to watch TV. I do go out to the driveway and watch it at times... sorta like having an office. The booster has to be on for me to get the DTV signals.


----------

